# Wait Baits are Fall Smallmouth Hitting?



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

I am originaly from Colorado, I just started fishing for bass this past year. Last year around Oct, I stop fishing packed up my gear for the winter. I don't remember catching any fish after about mid Sept. So I thought that the season was over. So I quit fishing, packed up my tackle and waited until the spring to start up again. 

I found this site this spring and thanks to tips from the posts I have had a good season fishing for those smallies. 
I have seen post lately about being able to fish and do well fishing for smallmouth during the fall. *So far I am having a real hard time believing that fall fishing is as good as everyone posts*. 

So far this fall, about the last month, I have only manage 1 small smallmouth and 3 channels (caught on a crawfish crankbait in a pool I caught many smallmouth this summer) on about 8 trips out fishing the GMR.

No matter what I seem to throw out, even if it was great bait to catch those smallies on during the summer. I can not even get a nibble on anything now. 

What baits accually work during the fall ???


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

black and white bunny flies and bigger clousers, #2-4, have been working well. tubes will take some fish if you feel like cheating and using spinning gear, I also have tons of success on zara spooks and black buzzbaits, in clear water use a clear spook, if stained use any other color, it doesnt matter. if you go to the river with one rod with a tube and a fly rod with a black bunny in the front and a small white buny in the back you should do well. I took another decent smally on the fly today in the gmr, along with two fish ohio saugeye, a largemouth and some white bass, all we got on the tubes were flattheads up to 25lbs:B dead drift the bunnies in fast current with some bigger rock in it, shade helps.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

i used to fish a particular creek alot in the fall and slammed bass on buzzbaits and poppers in the early fall then when it got too cold to wade without waders the fish switched to a jig bite. 3 inch white or green twistertails worked great. But at the same time the fish switched to jigs I did catch one on a buzzbait. 
A 21.5 smallie, the biggest creek bass ive ever caught. That was around october 18. Right at the head of a deep hole under a bridge in about 2 ft of water. I could put my fist in its mouth thats how old this smallie was. maybe pushing 15-20 years old i suppose. 

fall is the time for the hogs.
some people fish big creekchubs under a float and do very well.

If the water is really clear try twitching a black and silver 4 inch original rapala. Fish it fast and dont let it float up between jerks. Smallies always eat those spring and fall.


----------



## BIgbassin07 (Jul 12, 2007)

where is the creek located?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

not to be too specific but its a creek that flows into a lake in central ohio.
Though I fish it upstream a long ways. I have not been in years but its no secret spot. The only secret is how to fish it.


----------

